# ALUM CREEK AND CRAPPIE/BASS HELP



## leona wallace (May 14, 2015)

Ok fisherman going to ALUM creek in a few hours help me PLEASE I'm going fish crazy. I've been fishing and getting skunked going to ALUM today I hear Cheshire bridge is good can anyone plz give me some clues on were to go and what to use for today I'd love to fish and actually catch some things I'm on shore so no boat fishing what can u help with ideas and good spots plz thanks fellow fisherman


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Some of the boat ramps @ alum have good fishing on or around them. The cove at New galena has a side cut behind it and can hold fish. There is some nice wood to dunk for crappies.....try that whole section along the frisbee golf course all the way back to the culvert that crosses the road. Slip bobbers/micro jigs w/ crappie minnows. adjust your depth until you get bit. You may want to come out to the OGF crappie tourney and chat with some of the guys that fish it. I am sure you will learn a few patterns and get some great tips. Oct 10th @ Cheshire Ramp....launch is early and we come in around 2:30-3:30

Good Luck


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Slip Bobber and Bass Minnow work well now. The Key to the Highway is moving. I'll start at 36/37 and move on down. Hey,made it all the way to the dam with no results. It happens.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Have you ever thought about hiring a guide. There is a local guide name Doug Stewart. He actually lives at buckeye lake but he fishes and knows alum and hoover. He will take you out on his boat and help you as much as he can he is a nice guy.i don't know ho much he charges but I'm sure it's affordable. I never have hired him and only iced fish with him but I think e can't help you and he has a very nice boat fully equipped.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

swimbaits are also a very good choice crankbaits such as A KBD sexy shad Square bill is another excellent choice you can also use a buzz bait or a ChatterBait any one of them will produce a bass cast about 3 feet parallel from the shoreline good luck


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

So...this is 2 posts above your last ALUM help post....


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Many people on here have spent countless hours and walked miles and miles to find spots and perfect techniques. No matter how many times you ask i would not expect many to share information they have worked so hard to obtain.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll just say that even with a boat, every time I go out is basically like starting from scratch... a spot that was awesome e 2 days earlier is now void of fish and I may go hours before finding a school of fish. Many folks do pretty well off the riprap under the bridges or around the boat ramp areas where it's shallow next to a drop off. Crappie have been anywhere from 10 to 25 feet deep the last times out for me so slip bobber with minnow on one rod and curly tail grub on the other is what I'd use to try and find them.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

the best way you're going to have to catch a fish be it a bluegill or a crappie a bass or even a saugeye would first need to learn your adversary this habitat his main food source and their patterns.

after that it's a matter of technique and experimenting moving around never giving up and by all means keep a positive mental attitude confidence in your baitand eventually you will have luck people on the web have gave you a lot of sound advice now all you have to do is get a game plan together and go for it. if you need more help bait shops are always more than willing to. point you in the right direction.

that way you'll have a bait shop you trust for advice and they will have a customer for a long time it is a win-win situation


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

Best advice i can give you...
Go to cheshire market.get a dozen crappie and a dozen bass minnows.
Go to marina and park by the resturaunt.
Rig one rod with a slip bobber and set it about 3 foot deep. When you walk toward the water their will be a picnic table under or next to a tree. Start there and cast your slip bobber rig as far as you can. Rig your other pole with a slip bobber and set it about 5 foot.
Put a bass minnow on this one (slightly larger minnow)
Cast it out as far as you can. 
Now monitor both rigs for 20 minutes. If no action retrieve and move down the bank 20 yards or so and try again.
If you are only catching fish on (for example the rig set for 5 ft then adjust your other rig for 6 foot and manipulate your depths until you find the sweet spot)
Use your bait likewise if you are only g etting bites on bass minnow well quit using crappie minnows. 
Fishi g is all about developing a pattern and spending time doing so.
Like said above you have to learn your adversary. (Each species of fish your after)
After you learn them hone your skill against their lifestyle and habbits. This is way easier said than done and really can only be done with a whole lot of fishing and a usually little catching atleast at first. 
However after you start to develope good skills with basic baits and presentations you can start to try others. For me slip bobber fishing is as simple and productive as it gets. 
If you usethe above techniques you will catch fish. 
And where i told you to start you can follow that bank all the way down the breakwall (rip rap) into the marina channel and fish the other side of the breakwall on your way back.
Good luck


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

well, how did you do?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The suggestions for slip bobbers & minnows is spot on. You can cover lots of water & depths until you find fish. Swim baits do the same & keep you busy .... maybe fish one slip bobber rig & cast a swim with the other.
And, please, if you do fish around the launch ramps, do not fish from the docks & always move out of the way of boats. There are already way more than enough people to deal with that think they shouldn't have to yield right of the way to boats.


----------



## brent k (Nov 10, 2013)

T-180 said:


> The suggestions for slip bobbers & minnows is spot on. You can cover lots of water & depths until you find fish. Swim baits do the same & keep you busy .... maybe fish one slip bobber rig & cast a swim with the other.
> And, please, if you do fish around the launch ramps, do not fish from the docks & always move out of the way of boats. There are already way more than enough people to deal with that think they shouldn't have to yield right of the way to boats.



Spot on sir !!!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

We all get skunked and yes for days/trips at a time. That's why its called fishing and not catching. Look no one is going to put you on the fish, thats what you have to figure out. If something is not working try something else. Some days I've thrown the tackle box and the live bait at them and nothing, others I tossed out a bare hook and got a hit. Keep changing until you find what the fish want that day. There are plenty of spots for fishing from shore at Alum......use the DNR maps and google. You'll get on the fish be persistant


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

This can be a good time to fish by Howard road at alum plenty of spots of the shore to fish, you can catch all species of fish


----------

